# One big water main



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Saw this today while off roading. Apparently a potable water transmission line is being replaced that feeds several counties surrounding. This is like in the middle of nowhere. But defiantly cool. I have absolutely nothing to do with this project. 



















































If y'all are interested I Can take some more pics, including about a mile of this ductile iron pipe sitting on top of the ground, and a valve/ metering station.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

That's not water, that's a Bourbon pipeline from Kentucky. Don't let those guys catch you there. 

I sure hope they hurry and get that thing to my house.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

yeah. Snap more. I think seeing that would be awesome


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

affordabledrain said:


> yeah. Snap more. I think seeing that would be awesome


Will do next weekend

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That's not big but post more pics anyhow....

Now... NYC Water Tunnel #3 is big....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> That's not big but post more pics anyhow....
> 
> Now... NYC Water Tunnel #3 is big....


 






Attached Images










I saw a program on "Modern Marvels" about the new water mains feeding NYC from upstate NY resevoirs, all by gravity! Also, NYC has some water service pipes that have been in service for 100 years without ever having been shut down for any repairs! Pretty interesting stuff. 

I love the program "Modern Marvels". All kinds of things we take for granted are more complex than the average person thinks.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Also, NYC has some water service pipes that have been in service for 100 years without ever having been shut down for any repairs!


I was reading about this tunnel, I think it is bypassing 2 others that are about 100 years old, that they want to shut down for repairs, but they aren't sure they would be able to turn them back on again...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I was reading about this tunnel, I think it is bypassing 2 others that are about 100 years old, that they want to shut down for repairs, but they aren't sure they would be able to turn them back on again...


 






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City_water_supply_system


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ahhh yes... That link had it Tommy....

Tunnel 1 from the reservoir connecting to tunnel 2 was built in 1917 and is the one they will be shutting down for repairs when #3 is completed...

You can't help but be amazed at the scale of the infrastructure in NYC...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry Mississippi Plumb for high-jacking your thread....


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Sorry Mississippi Plumb for high-jacking your thread....


It's cool, i actually enjoyed learning about the NYC infrastructure.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Big Stuff is really cool!

Mississippi, Did you ride the entire length of the project?


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

I find working in NYC amazing at the scale of just about everything..granted I haven't gotten into anything like that


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Big Stuff is really cool!
> 
> Mississippi, Did you ride the entire length of the project?


I rode about 1/8 way of it, the pipeline is Atleast 40 miles long. The original line was put in during the 60's, and is like a 30 inch line, this new line is like 36 inch. My town is tying into this pipeline and will be "buying" water off of it. the water that comes out it is from the peace river- a very big river. all the valve stations and metering stations are all remote SCADA controlled. Pretty cool stuff. I hope to go back this weekend and take more pics. they got air and vacuum relief valves sticking 7 foot outta the ground every couple hundred yards.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> I rode about 1/8 way of it, the pipeline is Atleast 40 miles long. The original line was put in during the 60's, and is like a 30 inch line, this new line is like 36 inch. My town is tying into this pipeline and will be "buying" water off of it. the water that comes out it is from the peace river- a very big river. all the valve stations and metering stations are all remote SCADA controlled. Pretty cool stuff. I hope to go back this weekend and take more pics. they got air and vacuum relief valves sticking 7 foot outta the ground every couple hundred yards.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 No AAV on the pipeline???


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice sized water main, Betcha need more than a shovel and block of wood to push them together:thumbup:


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

A few years back I spent months driving by a crew that was installing part of a 30 mile long 30" concrete line. Pretty neat watching them roll along.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

More pics as promised 





























































View attachment 16825












sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------

